# Getzen 590 Capri B Flat Trumpet



## mamajillian (Jun 23, 2010)

The Manukau Youth Orchestra (Auckland, New Zealand) is considering buying this instrument. 

Any comments or advice as to its suitability would be much appreciated!

The young man who will be playing it is a beginner. He will be playing Mozart's Symphony 31 (transposing the part written for a D trumpet).

Jillian Wilson


----------

